# The Swimming Pool



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

EDIT: Technically, the title of the film is "Swimming Pool", but regardless, if you're a guy, you will definitely want to see this; if you're not, it's optional. :sure:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

From IMDb:










http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0324133/


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

is this the one with charlotte rampling and the blond chick?


----------

